# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Russian D-bol 5mg Real or fake ?

## Brutalis

Are these D-bol real ?

----------


## MichaelCC

Russian Metandienone - looks good to me. I had this brand with azbuka letters some months ago, and it worked perfect, but who knows if your is real or not - there are too many fakes around. But i think it's real because of azbuka letters on blister - I tried also the same product but with english letters on blister, and it didnt work.

----------


## Brutalis

Sounds good. I begin running them next monday, with 300mg primo Ew.

----------


## P.R.I.E.S.T

not real but some of those work and some not.

----------


## Massacre

Naps...tasty. When you take them they taste sweet in your mouth. I've used them with great results. You're good to go.

----------


## Seajackal

> Naps...tasty. When you take them they taste sweet in your mouth. I've used them with great results. You're good to go.


Those are not naps though..

----------


## young steroid man

I taste on my taps sweet...

----------


## *Alex*

its the real thing~!

----------

